# HELP.. What is this??



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello, Can anyone ID the problem that this guppy has?
It seems red worm liked things from the as* of the fish.

Is it contagious or parasites?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Are those callamus worms?

They're contagious if they are
Canadian Aquatics have the treatments!
I would treat the whole tank!

Anyone else?


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes I am sure it is callamus worms.
Contact Pat (Mykiss) as soon as possible to treat. You are going to have to treat the whole tank. I would do a water change and vacume the gravel as good as you can to remove most of the worms that maybe in there. Good Luck


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Ouch!! That's gotta hurt!


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

what causes it?


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is the write up that Pat (Mykiss) did on them 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/experiences-callamanus-worms-solutions-695/


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks. pmed Pat.


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Treatment for the community tank is underway.
After the 2 hours of treatment, I can see those worms extruding from guppies' anus.
Yes, these worms tend to affect small fishes; guppies, endlers.
Cories and Rams seem OK.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats great that you are treating so soon. I hope all your fish pull through.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Pats Levamisole worked like a charm for my angels. good luck


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Those things are horrid. I am glad there's a treatment.


----------

